# Can someone help me identify this Algae? Pics inside



## Spadster (Aug 18, 2009)

I need to know what kind it is, and what i can do to eliminate it? Sorry for the dark pics!!


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Cladophora?? looks like something shrimps can taking care of.


----------



## demen45 (Mar 6, 2009)

armedbiggiet said:


> Cladophora?? looks like something shrimps can taking care of.


could be Clad or minor case of BBA


----------



## shakiraa (Oct 10, 2009)

hi, i have alot of this also, is like spider web 

amano or yamato shrimp can eat this?

thanks.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

I use both amano and oto on this for my tank and it work for me.


----------



## Spadster (Aug 18, 2009)

ottos arent doing anything for my tank! i put two in there and they havent done anything at all!! Im scared to put shrimp in there cuz i have tetras and they might not get along!! But the algae is now taking over, i have no clue what to do?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Can you tell us about your tank? 
Size, lighting, CO2, fertilizer schedule and so on...
Most recent test results, and if these have changed recently?
How densely planted is the tank, and are the plants growing well? Any obvious deficiencies? 
Any new additions or changes to the tank? 

Most algae grows with light and fertilizer, but each species of algae seems to be a specialist, some growing in excess of some of these things, others growing when there is a deficiency.


----------



## Spadster (Aug 18, 2009)

Alright here it goes:

My tank is a 10 gallon
My tank is pretty dense in plants now. 
I fertilize everyday, with the SEACHEM products and their dosing schedule
I also have seachem root tabs in my tank
I have 5 tetras and 2 ottos. 
I have a 40 watt freshwater light fixture, its on 7 hours of the day
The plants are doing well for the most part, some of them have algae on the leaves the only not looking too well is Pogostemon stellata
I have a pressurized tank, that is pumping 1 bubble per 9 seconds its on about 5 hours in the 7 hours of light (reason being, i have a drop checker, and if i leave it on for the full 7 hours it turns yellow)
I test my water weekly, last time i checked i had 0 nitrites, 0 ammonia, BUT i also had 0 nitrates??? Another problem is my PH, at night it only gets up to about 5.7, and during the lighting period with the CO2 on it goes down to 5.0, i believe its cuz of the driftwood i have in there? Also, people have told me it could be my substrate (which is aquariumplants.com substrate)
I hope this helps!


----------

